# Bangkok pick-up basketball



## dachill1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am moving to Bangkok next month and was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a competitive pick-up basketball court. In a gym is preferred, but something outdoors is okay too (as long as it's not a dirt floor).

I don't think that basketball is a popular sport in Thailand, but I am sure there are some good courts in a city as big as Bangkok. I'm really looking for a good sports club to attend and it would be nice if there was also a court where high level pick-up basketball was played on a regular basis. Either way, a public or private court will work.

Thanks!


----------

